# Microsoft .NET framework in linux?



## tophercer (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anybody know how to get Microsoft's .NET framework v2.0 or higher installed on linux? I'm using ubuntu 9.10, but I'm new to it and I really don't know my way around it. I need the framework to play a game (SWGemu). I have the game itself installed, but it won't start without the framework. In windows, the game would automatically install the framework, but it doesn't in linux. And when I try installing the framework by itself, I get an error saying that it could not verify. I'm assuming that this means it tried to verify windows, and couldn't. Can anybody help me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The Microsoft .Net Framework won't install or run natively on Linux. So, I presume you're doing this through Wine? If so, I found this thread which describes installing the .Net framework 2.0 in Wine on Ubuntu.

Peace...


----------



## tophercer (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I forgot to mention that I'm using wine. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Isn't that what the Mono Project is for?


----------



## tophercer (Apr 11, 2010)

I think so, but I'm not sure. I looked into it a bit, but I can't say I understood more than a little bit of it.


----------



## liquid_vision (Apr 17, 2010)

sudo apt-get install mono

That should install mono for you....

Once that's done, you should be able to run a .NET app from the command line with "mono appname.exe"

I haven't tried using the Micro$ .NET on wine, but I imagine it's a similar process to installing any other device driver/framework.

Just makes more sense to me to use the native version rather than the emulated one....


----------

